# Those With High Alpha-Carotene Blood Levels Live Much Longer



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Those With High Alpha-Carotene Blood Levels Live Much Longer People with high levels of alpha-carotene in their blood, that is, those who eat lots of fruit and vegetables, have a smaller risk of dying early and are more likely to live longer than others, researchers from the CDC (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention), Atlanta, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

